# *** About "error_post_count _too_low" messages ***



## WebmasterKathy

If you are receiving an "error_post_count _too_low" message when trying to post a link or send a private message, it simply means that you have not made enough posts on our forums to be able to use these functions. 

Once you have 10 posts, both of these functions will be enabled for you.

This is an anti-spam measure, preventing spammers from immediately posting links, inappropriate photos, and sending unsolicited messages to our posters.


----------



## Dengar

Whew, it's good to know it's not a bug! It was driving me nuts


----------



## tracipierce

Thanks for posting, it was driving me nuts too,, I thought I was doing something wrong,, I had tried to add the signature to my emails and it wouldn't work so I was convinced it was me!!!


----------



## nikmom

Oh!  That is good to know!  I was getting annoyed!  All better now!


----------



## bigAWL

Almost there....


----------



## bigAWL

Ah, my tenth post at last!


----------



## V10Torque

Wouldn't you know it. The first thing I did after registering was attempt a PM and it failed. The 2nd thing I attempted was a post that contained a link and of course it failed also.

Sooooooo, here's my first post!


----------



## Adamm

Dengar said:


> Whew, it's good to know it's not a bug! It was driving me nuts



haha same here. I actually logged out and back in thinking it was the computer


----------



## rickym

Thanks


----------



## pigeonmom

Was driving me crazy. Wanted to post a freebie on budget board.  
Good to know it wasn't just me.


----------



## sdaniel

I understand the reason for the feature, but can it be made where you can at least reply to a PM even if your post count is too low?  It's kind of annoying that I can't reply to a PM someone sent me   But hey, this post gets me one closer  

Sonny D.


----------



## mbautista11

I tried twice to post something here but it always give me this error. Good to know. But that's a lot of posting.


----------



## mbautista11

Where else can I post?


----------



## ssmith1295

Thanks.


----------



## cneast2

thanks- i was going nuts


----------



## cneast2

one more


----------



## cneast2

48 more days
1 more post til ticker i think


----------



## cneast2




----------



## cneast2




----------



## cneast2

should have it now


----------



## FunFunFun

5 posts now


----------



## mommyof3princess

What do I do I am still not able to post pics?


----------



## Kate'sDad

So we can use this forum to get our minumum post in?


----------



## Kate'sDad

I also thought it had something to do with adding a signature or avatar


----------



## Kate'sDad

I was trying to send some PM's and I was sure that this must be something that someone else had seen before


----------



## Kate'sDad

I am going to AS movies Sept 7-16th


----------



## Kate'sDad

Once I am sure that I can send PM's my next step is to add the ticker


----------



## Kate'sDad

Almost there.  Now if it wasn't for this 60 second requirements between posts I could be done already.


----------



## Kate'sDad

OK.  Time to PM.


----------



## MrsAbel

I just joined and that message was driving me nuts.

But now at least I know what to do!


----------



## mariacj

Thank you... for explaining the rules in a nice way. I have been to other forums that give newbies a hard time. Dis rocks!


----------



## TLewis

Thank you


----------



## dpdkmd

Pardon my stupidity, but how can we reply to interested parties who don't leave email addresses?  How will the post work if we can't respond?


----------



## mary anne damiani

Thanks!
I couldn't figure this out It was driving me crazy.
Mary Anne


----------



## mary anne damiani

OK now that I have this figured out I'll just keep posting so I can reply to my private pm and hopefully finish the reservtion.


----------



## mary anne damiani

I am one more pm closer


----------



## mary anne damiani

I'll keep on going.


----------



## mary anne damiani

my computer's on the blink,hope I get alll these in before it goes down again.


----------



## mary anne damiani

getting closer.


----------



## mary anne damiani

almost there.


----------



## mary anne damiani

That should do it-bye bye!


----------



## Kristie36

Trying to get me count up.


----------



## Kristie36

Getting count up.


----------



## Kristie36

One more time should do it.


----------



## kyhardy

That explains soooo much! If only I'd have looked here sooner, so much confusion & frustration could have been avoided.


----------



## mom_of_3

I was wondering why it wasn't working.
Thanks


----------



## bluedaisy1974

i'm so glad i found this!
i thought i was going crazy not knowing how to post...i was trying to add a link to an airline and it wasn't working.


----------



## Raenstoirm

Thanks!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks!


----------



## Bowman1

it took me a while to find the techinical board


----------



## StephenB455

WebmasterKathy said:


> If you are receiving an "error_post_count _too_low" message when trying to post a link or send a private message, it simply means that you have not made enough posts on our forums to be able to use these functions.
> 
> Once you have 10 posts, both of these functions will be enabled for you.
> 
> This is an anti-spam measure, preventing spammers from immediately posting links, inappropriate photos, and sending unsolicited messages to our posters.



I was going crazy over this


----------



## StephenB455

Thanks for the info


----------



## StephenB455

Thanks for the info


----------



## dsallard

Thanks - now I know.  I spent a lot of time trying to figure out why.


----------



## decomouse

dsallard said:


> Thanks - now I know.  I spent a lot of time trying to figure out why.



As did I.  Glad to know the reason.


----------



## wildernesslodgefan

I am glad there was info on this!


----------



## kdcpamba

Wow.  I have been sitting here trying to reply to a PM for about an hour before I found this thread.  Guess I am one step closer.


----------



## 1sttimewdwfamily5

Thank you.


----------



## EpicLulz123

Phew, getting worried there


----------



## Cap'n Jack's Hat

Thanks very much!


----------



## Uncle Tigger

Thanks thsi is good info to know,  I too thought I was doing something wrong


----------



## Ramsley

Ty for the information


----------



## TNA

I am glad I checked here.


----------



## stormys

Thanks for the advise


----------



## jvnoledawg

Thanks


----------



## jvnoledawg

thank you!


----------



## jvnoledawg

enough, but thanks!


----------



## jvnoledawg

I love the boards!


----------



## jvnoledawg

I love smiles.


----------



## TinaBands

OK thank you for answering this.


----------



## Melissa_E

Thank you!!!!  Now I have to make some posts!


----------



## bettybeadwho

thanks for this answer, it was driving me nuts!


----------



## westcoastdisfan

I have spent hours and hours trying to figure out what was wrong.  I sort of figured that might be  problem. It would be great if it said more in error message.  Thanks and now to make 4 more posts!


----------



## westcoastdisfan

Thanks as well!


----------



## westcoastdisfan

Smileys are the best!!!


----------



## SpartanMouse

It makes sense, glad this info is posted though!


----------



## Mrs_C

trying to get my post count up


----------



## Mrs_C

and again


----------



## Mrs_C

yet again


----------



## Paragd911

ohh ok np we were woried !


----------



## Paragd911

trying to get my post count up


----------



## Paragd911

And again


----------



## LauraInWonderland

ok so im going to post 10 posts here so i can post my trip report for our wedding site visit! i spent an hour typing it up then couldnt post it  
im glad i found this post


----------



## LauraInWonderland

post 2


----------



## LauraInWonderland

post 3!!!


----------



## LauraInWonderland

post 4 ...
starting to feel silly


----------



## LauraInWonderland

post 5!
(halfway there)


----------



## LauraInWonderland

Post 6!


----------



## LauraInWonderland

post 7!


----------



## LauraInWonderland

Post 8!
i posted 2 on other boards sooo this is my last one!
sorry if this was poor disbooards etiquette


----------



## sweetmonkey

This is very enlightening!


----------



## sweetmonkey

Is there some way to to check your personal post count???


----------



## KristInWonderland

Thanks I was trying to post my pre trip report! 

only 7 more to go...


----------



## KristInWonderland

ok it seems some people are posting posts her to get the count up.
i will too!


----------



## KristInWonderland

and once more for good luck.


----------



## camara381

I wish they would tell you these things first before you try it 5 or more times


----------



## camara381

I wish they would tell you these things first before you try it 5 or more times


----------



## camara381

I wish they would tell you these things first before you try it 5 or more times


----------



## camara381

it says it right under your name


----------



## Klubby

Testing.  I am getting that error too.

May I post here?


----------



## Klubby

Hooray, it worked!


----------



## Klubby

Posting to get my count high enough to start a thread.


----------



## Klubby

Posting to get my count high enough to start a thread.


----------



## mabrachna

thanks, this is one to towards my 10.


----------



## Timrobb

thanks for the info - it was driving me nuts!!


----------



## Timrobb

trying to get my count higher!

sorry for the double post


----------



## doc2er98

Thanks for the answer that has eluded me to this point.


----------



## girlnextdoor

I got the message while trying to quote another post. I didn't think it had links.  I wonder what my post count is now?


----------



## girlnextdoor

Oooh, 9! One more should do it and then I can quote- yes!


----------



## meme51

Nice to know-I thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## meme51

Trying to get my count higher too. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## RumblyInMyTumbly

Phew!


----------



## Mom2aPoohFan

i was confused too.  Just wanted to post a pic.


----------



## elt0307

ahh good to know, thanks!


----------



## Pir8slife4me

Glad I found this.


----------



## Pir8slife4me

I couldn't find anything in the FAQ about it.


----------



## Pir8slife4me

I was trying to send someone a private message and I got that error.


----------



## Pir8slife4me

But it was really something that I don't feel is appropriate for a public post.


----------



## Pir8slife4me

So now I have to artificially pad my post count.


----------



## Pir8slife4me

Which is unfortunate, but seems to be the only choice.


----------



## Pir8slife4me

My apologies to anyone who has had to wade through this.


----------



## Pir8slife4me

But this last post here on this thread should do it!


----------



## Foofie357

Just tried to send a PM, so I guess I need to get posting more!


----------



## mswalters

good to know


----------



## Caninoce

I have to agree that its a bit annoying that I cant do a PM when some of the people require you send them one say for a Door Design.  But Thanks for the info as I will try to reach my quota so i can send my PM.


----------



## montesimo

Thanks.


----------



## dlynn0413

6


----------



## dlynn0413

5


----------



## dlynn0413

4


----------



## dlynn0413

3


----------



## dlynn0413

2 - and off to make a real post...


----------



## ARmickey3

Thanks for the help


----------



## ARmickey3

6


----------



## ARmickey3

7


----------



## ARmickey3

8


----------



## ARmickey3

9


----------



## ARmickey3

10


----------



## sjh1212

Strange rule. But I get it. I was checking my "cookies" and everything --- thinking it was me!!


----------



## augustingrace

Thanks for the information.  I was confused!!  Now I understand.


----------



## mmbutter

OK, guess I just gotta make some posts....


----------



## 17gman17

I understand your reason for your rule but how can I answer the pm that has been sent to me.


----------



## 17gman17

6


----------



## 17gman17

7


----------



## 17gman17

8


----------



## 17gman17

10


----------



## BryceB's mom

Thanks, I thought it was something I was doing wrong.


----------



## RuneSpyder

Ah, that's why I can't post pics yet..


----------



## RuneSpyder

7


----------



## RuneSpyder

8


----------



## RuneSpyder

9


----------



## RuneSpyder

Shamaladingdong!


----------



## NH-R-T-Cha

As a total newbie to any kind of discussion board - DIS is my first - I'll be coming back to this site often!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Thanks...I think I'm almost there!!!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Okay...this is #9..........


----------



## weHEARTmickey

#10, and we're off!!!!!!!!!!!  woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvcMemberinMA

hope it won't take too long


----------



## dvcMemberinMA

getting there


----------



## dvcMemberinMA

getting there


----------



## dvcMemberinMA

getting there


----------



## dvcMemberinMA

actually, I used to be able to reply to PM's. but then I stopped being active


----------



## dvcMemberinMA

I know it was 2 years ago, but it was a bit of a shock when I returned to the boards.


----------



## dvcMemberinMA

getting closer


----------



## dvcMemberinMA

Ooooh, I'm getting goosebumps


----------



## dvcMemberinMA

...and I'm off. Thanks for reading.


----------



## drjram02

that is good to know, i was trying to respon to a pm and i was going crazy. i guess i will post 8 more incoherent messages here. thanks...


----------



## drjram02

seven more to go after this


----------



## drjram02

six more to go, this is a little frustrating


----------



## drjram02

half way there!!!


----------



## drjram02

four and counting


----------



## drjram02




----------



## drjram02

three to go


----------



## drjram02




----------



## drjram02




----------



## ecc

thanks


----------



## ecc

2 only 8 to go


----------



## ecc

3 and counting


----------



## ecc

4


----------



## ecc

5


----------



## ecc

6 and counting


----------



## ecc

7


----------



## ecc

8 nearly there


----------



## ecc

9


----------



## ecc

10 yipee


----------



## rommelbob

ok good


----------



## texbob

Maybe I can post here to boost my count one more


----------



## texbob

and again


----------



## texbob

and again (40 sec later)


----------



## texbob

whew! done


----------



## BerettaX

Well that stinks... I just joined up and trying to contact someone has been a pain. So I guess we have to make a few more posts before I can do that. Very well. Here is my 3rd post  Hello world!


----------



## TootWhistlePlunkBoom

hm... how many do I have...


----------



## TootWhistlePlunkBoom

7...

Cute puppy, BerettaX!


----------



## TootWhistlePlunkBoom

oito...


----------



## TootWhistlePlunkBoom

ku...


----------



## TootWhistlePlunkBoom

aand... dieci!  

I feel so silly posting like this, but I really wanted to send a pm!


----------



## kmikenchelle

3rd post of in sept


----------



## MarvinMar

Thanks for that info


----------



## Whiste Pig

Good to know!

2 down, 8 to go.


----------



## Whiste Pig

I think this is number 3


----------



## Whiste Pig

Number 5 coming at ya!


----------



## Whiste Pig

By the way, you also have to wait 40 seconds in between posts


----------



## Whiste Pig

Hmmm, what can one do in 40 seconds?


----------



## Whiste Pig

In 40 seconds you can....

poke your eye out with a sharp object  ...


----------



## Whiste Pig

In 40 seconds you can...

Think about doing laundry and decide against it


----------



## Whiste Pig

In 40 seconds you can...

 countdown the number of days until the Tennessee fotbal season begins


----------



## klparrish

Thanks, I could not figure this one out!


----------



## Deb6648

trying to do pic posts in another forum and i'm new sooooo sorry but i gotta make my count higher quickly


----------



## Deb6648

5 more


----------



## Deb6648

4 more


----------



## Deb6648

3 more


----------



## Deb6648

2 more


----------



## Deb6648

last one.


----------



## idreamofdisney08

That explains why I have not been able to send a PM!


----------



## scoop

I see


----------



## scoop

scoop said:


> I see



so I


----------



## scoop

scoop said:


> so I



need


----------



## scoop

scoop said:


> need



10 posts


----------



## scoop

scoop said:


> 10 posts



to send


----------



## scoop

scoop said:


> to send



a


----------



## scoop

scoop said:


> a



PM?


----------



## idreamofdisney08

you


----------



## idreamofdisney08

made


----------



## idreamofdisney08

it!!  and so did I


----------



## bcbaumei

Thanks


----------



## cwiki

Thanks, All! Okay, my first of 10. I'm 10% there!


----------



## Tinker-Belle07

ok


----------



## Tinker-Belle07

that's


----------



## Tinker-Belle07

good


----------



## Tinker-Belle07

to


----------



## Tinker-Belle07

know!


----------



## Tinker-Belle07

thanks!


----------



## Bess92

Thanks I was also going crazy thinking I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Gigastorm

I kinda figured that was the problem.  Thanks for letting me know I need 10 posts to send PMs!


----------



## metrelli

...I need to keep posting before I can PM huh?


----------



## alansmith

So do I just do 10 posts here to make it work?


----------



## alansmith

Posting again


----------



## alansmith

And again


----------



## alansmith

One more


----------



## alansmith

one more


----------



## metrelli

...another post


----------



## metrelli

...another one


----------



## metrelli

...for another one


----------



## metrelli

...six!


----------



## metrelli

...T-minus seven


----------



## metrelli

...eight


----------



## metrelli

...nine


----------



## metrelli

and...finally...ten!


----------



## MagicKingdomGirl

I though it was just me doing something goofy  !


----------



## mytrip

my turn to get `there´


----------



## mytrip

one last one, and I´m `on´


----------



## paulaz

Thanks for posting this info.  It helps a great deal to know that I'm not completely computer illiterate.


----------



## paulaz

mytrip

I like the way you think!!


----------



## paulaz

five more


----------



## paulaz

four more with yet another error message


----------



## paulaz

number 3


----------



## paulaz

two left to go


----------



## paulaz

And finally my tenth post.!!


----------



## ddoc84

Thank You!!!  Good to know I am not the only one rebooting and such!!


----------



## ddoc84

This is only #5!!


----------



## nineandcounting

Thanks for clarification


----------



## designerbrittney

thanks!  I was so confused.


----------



## MiaBanda

Thanks for the thread.  I too thought I was having "user errors" which happens to me a lot.  I do have to agree that you should be able to at least reply to a PM...but I get it...I'll just post here 10 times! No, just kidding.


----------



## ffpm63

Thanks


----------



## weish

Thanks!!  I feel kinda dumb for not checking here first


----------



## tpmurphy




----------



## tpmurphy

7 more posts to go


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

Sorry this process is so annoying.
With that, let the count begin!

1/10.


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

2/10.


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

3/10.


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

4/10.


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

5/10.

Whoaaaaa, we're halfway there...


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

6/10.


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

7/10.

My tickers are kinda annoying when I post back to back like this...sorry!


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

8/10.


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

9/10.
Almost there.


----------



## Enchanted_Bride

10/10.
Last one!


----------



## nomeus

i need 7 more posts after this one to share photos.


----------



## nomeus

or 6


----------



## nomeus

make that 5


----------



## nomeus

sweet, 4


----------



## nomeus

3 more


----------



## nomeus

only 2 to go


----------



## nomeus

should be the last 1


----------



## nomeus

and now im good to go.....


----------



## Nublar7

I need 8 more posts(including this one) to share my Panama Canal video for the Disney cruise.


----------



## Nublar7

4/10


----------



## Nublar7

5/10


----------



## Nublar7

6/10


----------



## Nublar7

7/10


----------



## Nublar7

8/10


----------



## Nublar7

9/10


----------



## Nublar7

10/10 I am done.


----------



## ringow

I need more posts as well.


----------



## ringow

another post bites the dust...


----------



## ringow

and another one down...


----------



## ringow

another one down..


----------



## ringow

another post bites the dust..


----------



## ringow

Just keep posting...


----------



## ringow

posting...


----------



## ringow

posting....


----------



## ringow

All done!


----------



## king-trader

Cool Dog.  What's his name?


----------



## Becca_Rose

sdaniel said:


> I understand the reason for the feature, but can it be made where you can at least reply to a PM even if your post count is too low?  It's kind of annoying that I can't reply to a PM someone sent me   But hey, this post gets me one closer
> 
> Sonny D.



That would be nice, I'm in the same boat... gonna try to find a few more posts to comment on so I can finish my reply PM ;-)
-BR


----------



## cdmv4

Me too!


----------



## shades000

I guess this is the thread for people to up their post count to be able to do things. Well here goes #2.


----------



## shades000

Okay, #3 here


----------



## shades000

#4


----------



## shades000

#5. I'll be at Disney World before I get to 10!


----------



## shades000

allright here goes #6


----------



## shades000

and seven 1..2..3..4..5..6..7


----------



## shades000

and eight 1..2..3..4..5..6..7..8


----------



## shades000

and nine 1..2..3..4..5..6..7..8..9


----------



## shades000

and ten 1..2..3..4..5..6..7..8..9..........*10*


----------



## happysmyly

posting for increased post count... am I at 10 yet?


----------



## Mary Mouse

Post number three..........................................................seven to go.......................


----------



## Mary Mouse

Post number four........six to go...............


----------



## Mary Mouse

Number 5!  I'm half way there!


----------



## Mary Mouse

6 of 10!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Mouse

seven of ten


----------



## Mary Mouse

8 of 10


----------



## Mary Mouse

nine of ten


----------



## Mary Mouse

number 10!  Am I done?????????


----------



## jbraught

guess i'll just have to post more!


----------



## jbraught

that was only 3?


----------



## jbraught

this is fun.


----------



## jbraught

I need to wait 40 seconds.  sigh. 

Oooh, smilies...


----------



## jbraught




----------



## jbraught

I forgot to check.. I wonder how many more?


----------



## jbraught




----------



## jbraught

Oooooh, the power....


----------



## DrDavid

3/10


----------



## DrDavid

4/10


----------



## DrDavid

5/10...halfway there.

I gotta admit, I'm surprised this thread isn't longer.


----------



## DrDavid

6/10


----------



## DrDavid

7/10


----------



## DrDavid

8/10...good enough.  At least I can PM now.


----------



## DrDavid

9/10 Then again, maybe not.


----------



## DrDavid

10/10


----------



## plc001

Ohh my, hope they do not increase the limit count to 50.


----------



## OKW_Family

Good info


----------



## Linaka

Where should I post a msg so I can get in touch with my photopass leader?
Thanks


----------



## Linaka

Where else are you posting so you will be able to send a PM to someone?


----------



## Linaka

How do you find out how many posts you have?


----------



## FidlMom

first post


----------



## FidlMom

2nd post


----------



## FidlMom

third post

BTW, we're expecting another ice storm tonight. Can't wait to get to WDW.


----------



## FidlMom

fourth post

(Go forth and post?)


----------



## FidlMom

5th post

I think I'll try out some of the smilies:


----------



## FidlMom

Sixth post

Hey, those smilies are cute. Let's see what else I can do.


----------



## FidlMom

7th post

Whadaya know - they even have a fiddler!


----------



## FidlMom

8th


----------



## FidlMom

9th


----------



## FidlMom

and here we are at the 10th. Such fun.


----------



## SurfinStitch

oh good to know thank you!

i was wondering why i couldn't share my disneyland photos! I cannot wait to show them off!


----------



## SnowedIn




----------



## SnowedIn

SnowedIn said:


>



4th


----------



## SnowedIn

5th


----------



## SnowedIn

SnowedIn said:


> 5th



 

6th


----------



## SnowedIn

SnowedIn said:


>



7th


----------



## SnowedIn

8th


----------



## SnowedIn

SnowedIn said:


> 8th



9th...one more


----------



## SnowedIn

#10 yay!


----------



## NancysTrio

testing my sig


----------



## NancysTrio

# 8


----------



## NancysTrio

#9, getting close to getting info via pm about my stroller swap!  lol


----------



## NancysTrio

Yeah,,  I'm gonna try to get a coffee make now!!  Yipee


----------



## nm0859

I understand the reason but this is frustrating.


----------



## nm0859

9


----------



## nm0859

goin buggy 
10


----------



## queengonzo

ooohhh...great to know!!


----------



## queengonzo

tring to make 10!!!   need to make a siggy...


----------



## klp95

trying to get to 10.


----------



## klp95

At least I was able to get my avatar and signature to work.


----------



## DisneyWorldDel

WebmasterKathy said:


> If you are receiving an "error_post_count _too_low" message when trying to post a link or send a private message, it simply means that you have not made enough posts on our forums to be able to use these functions.
> 
> Once you have 10 posts, both of these functions will be enabled for you.
> 
> This is an anti-spam measure, preventing spammers from immediately posting links, inappropriate photos, and sending unsolicited messages to our posters.



Is it a mistake to post your email address or include it in your signature?  I tried creating a signature with my email in it, but it does not show up on the posts on the "test" board...


----------



## DisneyWorldDel

I also noticed that some people can have html in their posts, while I cannot.  Is that something that "turns on" after 10 posts?


----------



## DisneyWorldDel

nm0859 said:


> I understand the reason but this is frustrating.



I share you pain!!  I am trying to get to 10 also... just so I can reply to you!!


----------



## DisneyWorldDel

This is my final one!!


----------



## AaronsDisneygrl

Just trying to reach that magic number


----------



## AaronsDisneygrl

two more after this...thank goodness!


----------



## AaronsDisneygrl

9


----------



## AaronsDisneygrl

10 yay!


----------



## bevcgg

another post


----------



## bevcgg

how dumb is this?


----------



## bevcgg

another


----------



## bevcgg

again


----------



## bevcgg

one more time


----------



## bevcgg

and yet again


----------



## bevcgg

maybe I can do the stroller swap after all


----------



## bevcgg

last one...yea!
I am missing the point of "ten posts" deal.


----------



## Pirate Jack

When does the "Earning my ears" title change? How many posts are required? Are there other tiers to be reached?


----------



## itssarayay

Just trying to get to 10.


----------



## *TinkIceCream*

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## releve

Thanks, I'll post some more now.


----------



## releve

Ok # 3 here.


----------



## releve

Number four.........


----------



## releve

Number 5.......


----------



## releve

Number ........


----------



## releve

Number 7........


----------



## releve

Number  8.......


----------



## releve

number 9.......


----------



## releve

Number 10. yahoo!


----------



## mspilot

#1


----------



## mspilot

2


----------



## mspilot

3


----------



## mspilot

#4


----------



## mspilot

5


----------



## mspilot

6


----------



## mspilot

#7


----------



## mspilot

8


----------



## mspilot

#9


----------



## mspilot

10


----------



## NatalieW

1


----------



## NatalieW

2


----------



## NatalieW

3


----------



## NatalieW

4


----------



## NatalieW

5


----------



## NatalieW

6


----------



## NatalieW

7


----------



## NatalieW

8


----------



## NatalieW

9


----------



## NatalieW

10


----------



## ajs1963

up my count


----------



## ajs1963




----------



## ajs1963




----------



## ajs1963




----------



## ajs1963




----------



## ajs1963




----------



## ajs1963

almost done


----------



## ajs1963

I sould be in


----------



## jsh




----------



## MinnieTexan

Just found this thread!


----------



## MinnieTexan

jsh said:


>




Hi fellow new-to-posting-on-DIS-boards-er!


----------



## MinnieTexan

ajs1963 said:


> up my count



Upping my count too!


----------



## MinnieTexan

Here's another one!


----------



## MinnieTexan

I'm not sure how many posts I need to add photos??


----------



## MinnieTexan

Anyone in DIS land have an answer to my last question?


----------



## MinnieTexan

Need info please...I'm clueless.


----------



## MinnieTexan

Long time no see!


----------



## MinnieTexan

Dorie would say, "just keep posting, just keep posting, ..."


----------



## MinnieTexan

I like smilies.


----------



## MinnieTexan

I'm baaaaaaack.


----------



## MinnieTexan

Up to 25 + this one...


----------



## MinnieTexan

How many do I need to post photos?


----------



## MinnieTexan

...and this is 28....


----------



## MinnieTexan

How many is this?!


----------



## MinnieTexan

30!!!


----------



## MinnieTexan

I feel so alone.


----------



## MinnieTexan

Is anybody out there in tech support land?


----------



## MinnieTexan

And the count marches on...


----------



## MinnieTexan

Hellooooo out there...


----------



## MinnieTexan

Testing, 1,2,3....


----------



## MinnieTexan

36


----------



## MinnieTexan

37


----------



## MinnieTexan

This is a lot of work, waiting....and posting....


----------



## MinnieTexan

I'm shameless...


----------



## MinnieTexan

#40!


----------



## MinnieTexan

Number 41!


----------



## ljspjsapsras

Thanks for the information.


----------



## fallcolors

This does take some practice!


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 1


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 2


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 3


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 4


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 5


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 6


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 7


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 8


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 9


----------



## justinlauck

Just wanna post a picture... 10


----------



## zil0902

so you won't mind if i


----------



## zil0902

bump


----------



## zil0902

B
   U
      M
          p


----------



## zil0902

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## zil0902

and one to grow on


----------



## Arkansasmom

Thanks


----------



## Willis520

Good to know


----------



## LyndenP

now i get it


----------



## mappedout

i guess they arent kidding with the "earning my ears" titles...


----------



## tntnb

Glad I found this.  This is my first post.


----------



## kevin harrison

interesting thread


----------



## MidsummerNightsDream

I just want to post a pic as well


----------



## MidsummerNightsDream

still wanting to post a picture


----------



## MidsummerNightsDream

hi


----------



## professorkev

test


----------



## MinnieTexan

I figured out how to post a photo last year, but now I can't remember.  I need to do some hunting on the boards to find instructions again...I'll be back...


----------



## jenn11581

Test


----------



## HeatherBean

test


----------



## Up North

Thanks!


----------



## jhopkins213

I'm at 10 post and still can't PM


----------



## lovetoscrap

jhopkins213 said:


> I'm at 10 post and still can't PM



You only have nine.  One more to go.


----------



## sezzo

I have posted on this website before and had no problem. Very frustrated. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Sebsta

thanks for the info!


----------



## Scott'sAuntJill

test


----------



## DisMommyof2

Couldn't figure out what i was doing wrong.  Glad i found this thread!


----------



## bks135

I am new to DIS Boards and I am excited to share Disney magic with everyone!


----------



## blu15

test


----------



## vblossom

Test


----------



## vblossom

More to go ..


----------



## vblossom

6


----------



## vblossom

5


----------



## vblossom

4


----------



## vblossom

3


----------



## vblossom

2


----------



## vblossom

1 ... Done, I think!


----------



## twinkleman

Working on ten


----------



## haleyknits




----------



## haleyknits

test


----------



## Shananana

so I can post here to get my count up?


----------



## Shananana

cool! 2 to go...


----------



## ppartekim

Shananana said:


> so I can post here to get my count up?



Now if it was just that easy to get Platinum for the cruises...


----------



## Kagehitokiri

are there any other higher requirements for other things?


----------



## leeannegoetz

I am having a very difficult time trying to figure this site out.  I want to list points for rent and really don't understand why I need 50 random posts to post something???  Can you explain why and what kind of replies I am to make to qualify.  The responses I have been making have been violations.  If renting is the only thing I need to do why do I need to do additional posts?  Please help!  Thank you!


----------



## WebmasterDoc

leeannegoetz said:


> I am having a very difficult time trying to figure this site out.  I want to list points for rent and really don't understand why I need 50 random posts to post something???  Can you explain why and what kind of replies I am to make to qualify.  The responses I have been making have been violations.  If renting is the only thing I need to do why do I need to do additional posts?  Please help!  Thank you!



The Rent/Trade Board requires a minimum of 50 posts to be able to submit a thread but there is no requirement to request a rental from a member offering to rent. Unless you have submitted a "Points for Rent" thread you can't offer your points in any other fashion on the DIS.
You might want to read the "Required Reading" thread posted at the top of the board. The posting policy is explained in that thread.


----------



## FormerFF

Need to get post count up to include an image.. 4


----------



## FormerFF

Need to get post count up to include an image.. 5


----------



## FormerFF

Need to get post count up to include an image.. 6


----------



## FormerFF

adding to post count  7


----------



## FormerFF

Adding to post count:  8


----------



## FormerFF

Adding to post count:  10


----------



## FormerFF

Last one!


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

Need to get post count up to include link and photos of the Disney Wonder in San Francisco.  This is post 1.


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

This is post 2.


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

This is post 3 - delayed by dinner after post 2.


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

Post 4 on our to 10 posts.


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

Post 5 on our way to post 10, to show those great videos of the Wonder!


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

Post 6, only 4 to go.


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

Here is post 7.


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

Post 8, close now to 10.


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

Post 9, to get to 10 posts.


----------



## Stitch N' Thyme

At last, post 10.  Now we can put in links & pictures!


----------



## nomeus

test


----------



## nomeus

test2


----------



## nomeus

u8h


----------



## nomeus

kniu


----------



## nomeus

gyjn


----------



## nomeus

what if jack nicholson was a flabbidee floo


----------



## nomeus




----------



## nomeus




----------



## nomeus




----------



## GoofusMaximus

Post 1 of 10


----------



## GoofusMaximus




----------



## GoofusMaximus

Number 3


----------



## GoofusMaximus

GoofusMaximus said:


> Number 3



Does this work?


----------



## GoofusMaximus

GoofusMaximus said:


> Number 3



The first one



GoofusMaximus said:


> Does this work?



The other one


----------



## GoofusMaximus




----------



## GoofusMaximus

Lucky seven...


----------



## GoofusMaximus

8 I said... that's EIGHT!


----------



## GoofusMaximus




----------



## GoofusMaximus

*10*


----------



## GoofusMaximus

Lets see if this works now...


----------



## kmber94

i am having trouble locating more infromation on the rules or policies for posting points that I have available to rent. I have posted points in the past but cant locate the new policies.  Something about needing 50 posts? or what are the differences in the two payment plans? what is the 30 day window?

thanks


----------



## HippoHappy

Posting!


----------



## HippoHappy

HippoHappy said:


> Posting!



and AGAIN!


----------



## HippoHappy

HippoHappy said:


> and AGAIN!



...and AGAIN!!


----------



## csims




----------



## csims

New to posting... Can someone tell me how to get countdown picture?


----------



## csims

Why do I have a red dot by my information?


----------



## csims




----------



## csims




----------



## csims

Counting down to 10


----------



## csims

Two to go ...


----------



## csims

Last one...


----------



## csims

Got the information I needed.


----------



## 2daughters1wife

Cheers CSims 
Looks like you've found the trick to hitting the magic number 10 !!! 

 And now we're off to the races! 
See ya soon!


----------



## California Dreaming

9


----------



## California Dreaming

8


----------



## California Dreaming

7


----------



## California Dreaming

6


----------



## California Dreaming

5


----------



## California Dreaming

4


----------



## California Dreaming

3


----------



## California Dreaming

2


----------



## California Dreaming

1


----------



## Leagill

Posting so I can start replying to pm as don't want people thinking I'm ignoring them!


----------



## Leagill

Another...


----------



## Leagill

5


----------



## Leagill

6


----------



## Leagill

7


----------



## Leagill

8 almost there..


----------



## Leagill

9


----------



## Leagill

Hopefully this is the final one now!


----------



## Mith4Dj

WebmasterKathy said:


> If you are receiving an "error_post_count _too_low" message when trying to post a link or send a private message, it simply means that you have not made enough posts on our forums to be able to use these functions.
> 
> Once you have 10 posts, both of these functions will be enabled for you.
> 
> This is an anti-spam measure, preventing spammers from immediately posting links, inappropriate photos, and sending unsolicited messages to our posters.





Hi, I'm new to Disboards. I'm trying to get 10 post so that I can talk to people too! Anybody going on a DCL in November 2015?


----------



## Mith4Dj

This is just to get to 10 posts:
2


----------



## Mith4Dj

3


----------



## Mith4Dj

4


----------



## Mith4Dj

5


----------



## Mith4Dj

6


----------



## Mith4Dj

7


----------



## Mith4Dj

8


----------



## Mith4Dj

9


----------



## Mith4Dj

10


----------



## comconinc2

Hi I sent two PMs today and they aren't registering.  I've made more than 10 posts but it's been awhile since I've made any?  Can you assist?


----------



## gms0804

thanks for the info  my 10th post


----------

